# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Konvertimi i usb ne NTFS

## System_32

Ndodh shpesh qe usb eshte bosh dhe ju thot  "Destination disk drive is full."
Ja zgjidhja

Klikoni Start button ,klikoni All Programs, klikoni Accessories, klikoni Command Prompt, dhe aty shkruani *Germen_e_usb: /fs:ntfs*, psh nese usb juaj eshte me germen *E* shembulli eshte  *E: /fs:ntfs*

----------

